# Pics of your work!!



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm sure some of you have built bars for HO's before. I've built quite a few myself. I'm just finishing a rec room (basement) project and one of the last things to do is build their bar. But the HO is basically leaving it up to me to design and build. Just wondering if you guys have any pics of bars you've built (just to give me some new ideas)? The bars I've built in the past have been pretty boring (except for a couple that a designer did drawings for). I'd like to see your work!! Thanx..


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

Not done yet but getting close. It all black walnut including top and all trims.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Magnum,
Great looking stuff! I love working with walnut. I'm wondering how you are going to do the finish? The way I get the most from walnut is... one light application of boiled linseed oil to pop the grain, followed by orange shellac to give it that great warmth. I usually apply varnish or lacquer over that.
What are your plans?


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

All the floors (7000 sf) and the stairs are walnut that were finished with Varithane so this will have the same. The ho is doing all the finishing. She textured the walls in the kitchen and it looks great. Ill post some more pics soon.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

You might want to pass the tip on to her about the linseed oil and orange shellac. It really is like night and day. The walnut comes alive.
That's going to be a nice place to relax and have a drink or 5. Nice work!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Alder bar.


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW nice Mike is that walnut also? I should have waited until I was done if I new you were going to post that:thumbup: Thanks for the comps. Robie


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Like wise to you! Nice work there, I wish we had those high ceilings to have worked with, as it was we had to get a variance with the building dept but made the best of it. It's Alder. The color in the pictures sucks, doesn't do it justice. I don't know if you can see it, but all the liqueur bottles are sitting on an under lit rack, when the other lights are turned off they glow from underneath and call to you...

The best part of the project was this little touch... Go Broncos!!!


----------



## benchmark2323 (Dec 20, 2005)

"where everybody knows your name. and they are always glad you came"


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow guys, that's some nice work. I think each of those bars is probably worth more than the entire basement build that I'm doing!! Hey Mike, is that a granite top on the actual bar and where'd you pick up the brass rails??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, granite on the top. The rails you can order from Rockler or Van *****. I find them a bit cheaper at Van *****

http://www.vandykes.com/subcategory/36/

There are two thicknesses to choose from, we always use the thicker size, it looks much better.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks awesome michael. Denver broncos use to be tight back in the day when the were refered to as the orange crush. With Randy Grandishaw and lyle Alzado.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

nice work guys, I really like the wainscoating in the top picture.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn Mike, nice work there! I liked it 100%, until I saw that horse :thumbdown :laughing:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx for the info Mike. Looks great. Any other takers with pics of bars they've done (maybe a couple not so high end :laughing: )??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

KBKConstruction said:


> Damn Mike, nice work there! I liked it 100%, until I saw that horse :thumbdown :laughing:


He He!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike,
I may have to steal that idea for a steeler logo in my basement bar...How'd you do that?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Just draw it out on a piece of drywall, cut it out with a rotary cutter of some sort, screw it on the wall, patch the holes, run some mud around the cut edges with your fingers, caulk the seam between the wall and your logo, that's about it.


----------



## jonjerel (Mar 24, 2006)

*Good Work!!! But Not Good Enough.*

I Know I can do better than that.:whistling :jester:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

jonjerel said:


> I Know I can do better than that.:whistling :jester:



That's about ONE IGNORANT STATEMENT, - - I sure hope you're just 'kidding', - - but OTHERWISE, - - feel free to show some pics and WE WILL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT!!


----------

